# 3-day marathon chat session with Lyft support



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just had a chat session with support go on for almost three days. It took that long just for Lyft to admit it has a glitch in its Matrix (it drastically lowers a driver's score for no reason). The problem is not solved, I just got Lyft to admit what I suspected three days ago.

If you, a) care about your driving "score", and b) saw it drop like a rock recently, you're not alone. I do care, ONLY because I stumbled into GOLD status last week. Never had even heard of it, but they gave it to me for being such a wonderful driver (I'm also thrifty, cheerful, brave, clean, and reverent). The one plus with gold is that you get to see the destination. Well, kind of. They show you the length of the trip and the compass direction. They don't actually tell you where you're going, but hey, this is Lyft, and we never _even_ had such a thing before. So I am pretty happy. Uber and Lyft both pay the exact same mileage and time rate in my locale (that's due to Uber Prop 22 hubris discontinuing the very helpful 25% take rate and placing its drivers head back on a stake. So I took a bunch of Lyft rides last week, because the only difference between Uber and Lyft (compensation-wise) is incentives.

But after only a week the dirty SOBs took my gold status away. Because I have too many cancellations, and four "service marks". Oh, really? Funny, I did not cancel on ANYONE last week, and have rarely, IF EVER, gotten a negative feedback from a pax. So what the hell is going on?

Oh. Could it be THE PASSENGERS FROM HELL?? That's plural pax. Twice in one day, from the exact same hotel, I picked up a couple that wanted a LONG ride to the airport. Not my local airport 10 minutes away, mind you. Noooo. 100 mile drive to another airport. "Sorry folks. I can't take you to airport X. It's out of my driving range". Queue upset pax. Now I know what you're thinking.... "Tron just said he has gold status. Why did he accept a trip he didn't want?"

I didn't. In both cases the ride was queued up behind a current one, and as far as I've been able to tell, the driver doesn't get the destination info in that circumstance (just like we don't get the LONG TRIP notice on rides added to the queue.

I actually started the trip for both happy couples, offering to take them to an area where there were more Uber/Lyft cars on tap. This act of kindness was immediately punished when there were NO CARS AVAILABLE for the first set of pax, once we got to the promised land. The male, who had been quiet the whole ride (danger Will Robinson) threw a temper tantrum and dragged his luggage out of the trunk so furiously that he scratched my bumper.

Long story short, I figured both fares had inflicted as much damage as they could in the rating and feedback arena. Because a day or two later I got an email informing me I had lost gold status. And the thing is, I hadn't slipped just below the threshold. I had CRASHED. In a matter of 11 rides it dropped from 80% to 28%. WTH?










They say you have to pick your fights. So I decided what the heck, I would go down this rabbit hole just to see where it leads. Whether it took contesting the negative feedback (Lyft states you can contest ONE), or discovering a glitch in the Lyft ratings Matrix, I was determined to try and get gold status back (I know, I know. Is gold status even worth it if you can't see the destination info for added rides? For now I'm saying YES, but I reserve the right to change my mind at any moment).

So by fighting this fight, strictly by typing on the tiny phone keyboard, I started a chat on Wednesday, that just ended tonight. In the midst of me repeatedly asking for answers for two days, the weekly Lyft driver feedback email came in this morning. Turned out I hadn't taken a beating from the paxes from hell after all. One single 4 star rating, and one single mild comment. My faith in human nature just went up a notch. The pax were actually from Purgatory, because they apparently came to their senses and realized I had tried my best to facilitate their ride to the airport.











Here is a portion of the chat history I was able to capture. After three days, multiple support personnel, all with American sounding names, who were just "jumping in" to "take over" for their colleague, Someone finally fessed up that the Lyft ratings algo was out to lunch. More vindication for my wrongfully accused pax!

BTW - the chat refers to me by name, which is James. But don't think you know me now. I'm actually a girl. My father left home when I was 3, not leaving much to my ma and me, so before he left he went and named me James.











Moral of the story? Apparently we need to always ask for "Tricia". She's the only one who knows the score.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, you have more patience than I do. I usually give up after the third moron and blast them on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I have same problem with Driving score

I had 1000+ ride with LYFT, LYFT only count last 100 rides for Reviews.

I have 5.00 Star review, however my Driving score on Lyft is 48%
I ask LYFT Support why my driving score is low af....They tell me: "Oh because your last few pax give you bad review"
But weeks later, Email says All I got was 5Star reviews!!!

So I contact support again, they tell me this time "Oh, it's because your acceptance rate is low and cancellation rate"

I was like WTF really, I rarely cancel any rides.
So I ask if it because "RED FLAG" I have one.

Lyft support be like: "Ohh Red Flag doesn't affect your driving score"

At the moment, I realized those Lyft support have NO IDEA what I'm talking about...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And I'm sure you know you can see your feedback comments in the app and your weekly feedback summary. I suppose its possible to rate a driver 5 stars (or not bother and let it default), and still leave a comment.

But of course Lyft is fouling up the scores. And frankly, I can't see to where its to Lyft's advantage to do so. Someone who manages the algo at Lyft is demented, mesu thinks. And I think they are screening support reps for childhood deviants like torturing cats or something. I mean, if you like to F with people, can't think of a better job than U/L support.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What the hell is a driver rating score? Is that a market specific feature?

A while back my driver rating plummeted but I had all of my weekly reports stating I had received all five star ratings. Back then they fixed it without an issue. Not sure the outcome would be the same in today's time. Lyft is trash


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> And I think they are screening support reps for childhood deviants like torturing cats or something. I mean, if you like to F with people, can't think of a better job than U/L support.


I don't think it's sociopaths. I think it's that they outsource the "Support" overseas. 

At one point Lyft had awesome phone support with Americans in Tennessee and Orlando the times I talked to them. They actually understood English and what I was trying to say. 

Last time I needed to contact Lyft "Support" there wasn't a "call us" feature.

I clicked the emergency button and was eventually connected to the "Critical Care" line. I believe the rep was in South America and spoke next to no English. 

I'd imagine the chat and email "support" are in India or Philippines. 

If it helps, a friend recently had an issue with Uber as a rider. She finally went full Samuel L Jackson and got results. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> What the hell is a driver rating score? Is that a market specific feature?


I wonder to. Where or how does one get to see that ?
Although I think Tron is Northern / Bay area Cali. Me south. 
I just see these little Badge thingy's.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What the hell is a driver rating score? Is that a market specific feature?





Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I wonder to. Where or how does one get to see that ?


It's a weighted composite of four criteria. See below screenshot. You can tap the ellipses and then Lyft Rewards in the app to see what it says in your market. I presume they introduced it with Gold status, that let's you see the direction and duration of a ride request.

Service flags seem to be negative pax feedback (they say dirty car is the most common service flag). Safety flags are pax marking you down for unsafe driving.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Service flags seem to be negative pax feedback (they say dirty car is the most common service flag).


I've looked for, but been unable to find, any actual explanation of what "service flags" are, and I've never received any notification that one has been noted or imposed on my account. Yet, in the "Driving Score" breakdown, it always says I have two or three service flags. I don't think I've ever had a pax claim my car was dirty in the entire time I've done rideshare.

As far as the chat experience, I've been through a very similar thing with them a couple of times. If somebody set out to design a "customer support" system that was intended to simply delay and frustrate the customer until the customer decides not to waste any more time on whatever he was trying to complain about, the finished product would bear a very strong resemblance to Lyft's actual system -- which is probably no coincidence.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks , I found it.

If 94% is so Amazing. What would be amazing is giving me the destination or I guess mileage and direction is enough. But one slip and it take several to get it back. The Streaks help, but in typical fashion those are going away as drivers come back. AR is 87%

I'm not trying , I just do what I do.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> I've looked for, but been unable to find, any actual explanation of what "service flags" are, and I've never received any notification that one has been noted or imposed on my account. Yet, in the "Driving Score" breakdown, it always says I have two or three service flags. I don't think I've ever had a pax claim my car was dirty in the entire time I've done rideshare.


I am taking this as a service flag. It showed up in my weekly feedback email, and you can bring up a history of any positive or negative pax feedback in the app. Notice the vaguery. Did the pax mark me down because I did not greet them by name, or is that just a generic suggestion?

You may never know if a pax claimed your car was dirty because in my experience Lyft doesn't divulge such details... just a downgrade in the "car" category. Or who knows, maybe they share a 'suggestion'. Conversely, as we've seen, Lyft _will_ let you know when a pax flagged your car as clean.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I still don't see it but then again I'm in a different Market. Sounds like it's another one of their BS tactics. Basically a gray area where drivers can never get an actual clear-cut answer yet it affects our account and our standing as a driver. How can you have a high rating and a low driver score? You can't but you have no recourse because you don't even know what it is exactly factored into the score. Lyft is trash

@_Tron_ I know you have to be at least Gold to get direction and distance on the incoming request. However that alone doesn't get it. You also have to have an acceptance rate >90% and a cancelation rate <? . I had gold one time and I didn't have direction and distance because my percentages were not in line


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, you have more patience than I do. I usually give up after the third moron and blast them on Twitter and Facebook.


Finding the right "Rohit", among the Rohits is definitely a trial and error process!, and can take 3 days +....


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope that whole 3 day long conversation didn’t take place while you held up the McDonald’s drive through.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Finding the right "Rohit", among the Rohits is definitely a trial and error process!, and can take 3 days +....


Even finding a good "Rohit" that can speak english properly regardless of competence is difficult to find. The spelling, grammar and syntax are almost non-existent at times. They seem to only know how to cut and paste responses from templates that don't flow and sometimes make zero sense. Good "cheap" help is definitely hard to find in most 3rd world countries.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> PASSENGERS FROM HELL?? That's plural pax.


Please use proper U/L terminology — the plural for pax is* “paxholes.”*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Still trying to work with support to restore my ability to see destinations. But frankly, it will only work if you turn on Last Ride for every fare. A needlessly difficult operation that I can't see where it benefits Lyft.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I just had a chat session with support go on for almost three days. It took that long just for Lyft to admit it has a glitch in its Matrix (it drastically lowers a driver's score for no reason). The problem is not solved, I just got Lyft to admit what I suspected three days ago.
> 
> If you, a) care about your driving "score", and b) saw it drop like a rock recently, you're not alone. I do care, ONLY because I stumbled into GOLD status last week. Never had even heard of it, but they gave it to me for being such a wonderful driver (I'm also thrifty, cheerful, brave, clean, and reverent). The one plus with gold is that you get to see the destination. Well, kind of. They show you the length of the trip and the compass direction. They don't actually tell you where you're going, but hey, this is Lyft, and we never _even_ had such a thing before. So I am pretty happy. Uber and Lyft both pay the exact same mileage and time rate in my locale (that's due to Uber Prop 22 hubris discontinuing the very helpful 25% take rate and placing its drivers head back on a stake. So I took a bunch of Lyft rides last week, because the only difference between Uber and Lyft (compensation-wise) is incentives.
> 
> ...


Same here. I mysteriously got given "Gold" last week even though I know I didn't qualify for it. I suspect they may have been giving it out arbitrarily and then taking it away in order to get drivers "behaviour" to improve. A kind of "here's what you're missing" thing.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Same here. I mysteriously got given "Gold" last week even though I know I didn't qualify for it. I suspect they may have been giving it out arbitrarily and then taking it away in order to get drivers "behaviour" to improve. A kind of "here's what you're missing" thing.


Seeing pax distination also doesn’t help on switcheroos…ive often accepted based on destination,only to get it switched on me


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

After being promised contact from a specialized team within 24 hours, I got this email instead. Just adding insult to injury...




*Gannavaram* (Lyft)
Sep 29, 2021, 3:09 PM CDT
Hi Tron,

Thank you for reaching Lyft Support.

I can confirm that you are not currently part of Lyft Rewards. In order to unlock Lyft Reward tiers, drivers must maintain their points and also driving score.

Your driving score is based on your last 100 rides and takes into account cancellation and acceptance rates (not a factor in California), ratings, and passenger feedback on safety and service.

If you cancel 15 or more of your last 100 accepted rides — not including passenger no-shows — your driving score can be impacted.

You can see all available rewards and your progress toward unlocking new reward tiers in the ‘Lyft Rewards’ tab.

Appreciate your understanding and patience. If you've any concerns, please reach out to us.

Best,
Gannavaram
Lyft Support
help.lyft.com


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

You're just don't have the makings of a varsity athlete.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well after "speaking" to Lyft support about another matter, and mentioning the score problem, my score magically went back to 84%. Yesterday I happened to check it and it was 94%.

After a handful or rides yesterday, with no discernable negative feedback, overnight my score dropped to 37%, nixing the destination info.

OK Lyft. Fool me once...

I was willing to put some effort in to keeping destination info, especially since I recently tightened the geo-fence of my driving range dramatically. But there's just no beating these kind of shenanigans. Throw in the switcheroos and the take backs, even though Lyft pays the same as Uber in my locale, Lyft has handicapped itself to the point of not being competitive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Still trying to work with support to restore my ability to see destinations. But frankly, it will only work if you turn on Last Ride for every fare. A needlessly difficult operation that I can't see where it benefits Lyft.


It benefits them having you take
every pile of crap they send you
I personally dont gaf where I'm going 
as long as I'm getting paid


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Could it be THE PASSENGERS FROM HELL??


Nope, it's you. You suck. Lyft, and their paxholes, are 100% perfect!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In typical Lyft fashion , to complete #22 for 57$ to get there was 18 minutes and took me into the arm pit of of Hemet. UGH !!! kept telling myself , "it's the 60 bonus". The plus side got a 26$ ppz, I felt kind of sorry for the girl going 3 miles East, wrong direction but got another going North. Now to complete the next 5 for 26$ Another 18 minute plus to Beaumont but that got me out of Hemet. Now I'm in a place that no matter just about every trip in either direction pick up is 15-18 minute away. So I accept Redlands another 18 minutes, she cancelled as I'm about get on the fwy, pulled over, next back to Beaumont ? F that. The n a shorter Redlands goes. Then I get lucky and get a medi trip over the hill to about 2 miles from home. Ok I had enough. Still need 5 more trips to complete a 7 for 54$. Hopefully they will be kind as I have a date set up .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Well after "speaking" to Lyft support about another matter, and mentioning the score problem, my score magically went back to 84%. Yesterday I happened to check it and it was 94%.
> 
> After a handful or rides yesterday, with no discernable negative feedback, overnight my score dropped to 37%, nixing the destination info.
> 
> ...


Their system is absolutely set up so you will never "succeed" if you're not on their "Chosen Ones" list and you only get one shot. Once you get on their "bad side", there is no Redemption. Lyft is very unforgiving.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Good "cheap" help is definitely hard to find in most 3rd world countries


It's probably more a function of how much money and effort the companies spend on their support functions rather than geography. I remember when Uber's support was US-based - it was staffed by contractors working from home who were clearly untrained and extremely incompetent. I noticed no decrease in quality when Uber support was offshored; it would not have been possible.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Their system is absolutely set up so you will never "succeed" if you're not on their "Chosen Ones" list and you only get one shot. Once you get on their "bad side", there is no Redemption. Lyft is very unforgiving.


And that is yet another reminder that drivers need legal protection against such exploitation. I am not big on legislation in general, but we learn over and over again that whoever has the power uses it. Then mis-uses it. Then flat out abuses it. When unions have the power the same occurs. The TNCs must be leashed because we can clearly see they won't throttle themselves. At a minimum we need collective bargaining to curtail the various shenanigans. That does not necessarily mean full employee status.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And perhaps more and more drivers are finally getting fed up with Lyft policies?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SMH, man I'd a thought a 30 minute limit, appears to be No limit. 

I did discover today, being Gold status I get an extra use of the destination filter. Finally, something a driver can use. 

And lately, every time I do last ride that is the one I get the Challenge bonus on, a ppz comes up for 22 or 23 or so. So I go back on line to get it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting. Question; Does a stacked decline (declining within those few seconds when you see the new ride being added) break the streak?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmm, good question. I'm not getting Streaks in the afternoon like b4, cept there was three 12$ on thursday. Managed to get two.

I think if you let it que up, but before you end the current trip it tells you , you are on 1 or second trip of a streak, asking are you sure you want to cancel. Perhaps it is the same way ?

Thinking about this for a moment, I'm going to say Yes.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, I can say for sure that if you start to turn on last ride it prompts you that you will lose your streak. But I'm going to start being mindful if the consequences of declining a queued ride within that short window. Just to confirm for all of us. It makes a big difference as if we can get away with that or not.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've noticed twice now, that even though you are on the third trip and a black pop up window shows at the top that you have completed the three. Later to go last trip the next window asks are you sure ? it's just enough to make one question yourself and perhaps stay online just to be sure you complete the three. That right there is shady. The last time, went off line anyway, got the streak.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Please use proper U/L terminology — the plural for pax is* “paxholes.”*


I thought the plural for pax was pox.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> You're just don't have the makings of a varsity athlete.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. Question; Does a stacked decline (declining within those few seconds when you see the new ride being added) break the streak?


No, it does not. Drop the stacked ride before you complete the active ride


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. Question; Does a stacked decline (declining within those few seconds when you see the new ride being added) break the streak?





Diamondraider said:


> No, it does not. Drop the stacked ride before you complete the active ride


Well....here in Chicagoland....YES, declining a stacked ride before dropping off your current pax WILL break the streak. This is why I ALWAYS set my TIME filter before going online. That way I won't be surprised when I arrive at the pick up and find out it's an hour ride to the boonies. So far, the time filter has always saved me.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well....here in Chicagoland....YES, declining a stacked ride before dropping off your current pax WILL break the streak. This is why I ALWAYS set my TIME filter before going online. That way I won't be surprised when I arrive at the pick up and find out it's an hour ride to the boonies. So far, the time filter has always saved me.


In Boston a ride is not considered accepted until the active trip ends.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> In Boston a ride is not considered accepted until the active trip ends.


Yes, that is true here too....BUT, it still breaks a streak if you decline.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes, that is true here too....BUT, it still breaks a streak if you decline.


Ok Now I am second guessing myself. We might have the same situation here as you do. Next time I drive Lyft I’m going to test it and I’ll post the results.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well....here in Chicagoland....YES, declining a stacked ride before dropping off your current pax WILL break the streak. This is why I ALWAYS set my TIME filter before going online. That way I won't be surprised when I arrive at the pick up and find out it's an hour ride to the boonies. So far, the time filter has always saved me.


What is this TIME filter you speak of? Are your referring to the default "Arrive at a certain time" (or similar wording) when setting DF mode? Care to give a lesson on the tactic?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> What is this TIME filter you speak of? Are your referring to the default "Arrive at a certain time" (or similar wording) when setting DF mode? Care to give a lesson on the tactic?


From an earlier post:
(BTW, when I say 'Time Filter'...it is technically the Destination Filter that is labeled "*Arrive on Time*")








No long ride alert with queue


I know Lyft always alerts the driver if a ride will be 45 minutes or longer. However, during high traffic times when I pick up a ride and another ride is added to the queue, it doesn’t give you a chance to not except it. It doesn’t even tell you that it will be a long ride. I have now picked up...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> And perhaps more and more drivers are finally getting fed up with Lyft policies?
> 
> View attachment 621990



Holy F, 86 mins Pick up without getting PAY and if you CANCEL, you lose your LYFT Benefits!

How is this LEGAL? lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Lyft support is the most incompetent, slowest and most helpless/powerless support I've come across in a LONG time. Every single issue, they will start buying time with "let me look into this issue for you", which turns into 3 minutes turns into 7 Minutes turns into half hour turns into multiple hours. They will just keep buying more time and delaying with "looking into the issue, give me a couple minutes", "gathering data, need a couple more minutes", etc, all of which takes a minimum of 30 minutes from the time you start until you get any semblance of an answer, and if you start driving at any time, they will pick the worst time when you are on a trip to tell you "I see you're busy on a trip right now, you can get back to us at any time blah blah blah blah blah", and have to start all over again.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This horrible company needs to be put out of its misery asap.

Every driver that I've chatted with at the Lyft rental locations are Uber rejects for one reason or another, and cannot drive for Uber. There was not a single person that I've come across who voluntarily chose Lyft over Uber. Some will initially try to say some BS like "ohhh I don't like how Uber does xyz" but digging into it a little bit further reveals that they have been deactivated by Uber and do not have the option of driving for Uber


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Lyft chat support is such a giant black hole of tim100% of the sessions start out like this.

You have to commit to a bare minimum 15 minutes time investment before the issue can even be considered for resolution


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

When they say they are looking into the issue, what they're really doing is trying to figure out which pre-scripted "solution" most likely fits what they translated your message to be, then copy/paste and hope you'll go away.

If you tell them that what they just said is completely irrelevant and worthless, they're like "oh shit, he's on to us. Better disconnect the session before I get down rated". -Click- -crossing fingers hoping you'll go away-


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Lmao. This is the third time when my cancellation percentages have jumped from something like 1-2% into the double digits 10-12% for no ****ing reason, complained about it to support, gave me a bunch of irrelevant responses, complained more, and with no messages in between, this happens suddenly


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

And with zero cancellations since yesterday, I'm right back to 10% again. Another hour long chat session. Getting nowhere with these illiterate chat support idiots


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So they say I have 3 canceled rides in the last 100 which equals 5%, which is why my 10% cancel is accurate.  

How can you win an argument with somebody like this?

@Soldiering , isn't this absolutely ****ing amazing?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> And with zero cancellations since yesterday, I'm right back to 10% again. Another hour long chat session. Getting nowhere with these illiterate chat support idiots


Thanks for continously fighting for your right.

I've contact them before and I already gave up on this "Driving score" bullshit.
My driving score is jumping from 30% to 80%
I rarely cancel or don't accept the ride. Their system is very screw up and their support have no clue what they are talking about ...

Your Driving score 69 is good number thought 😆 🤣 😂



Look this BS








I'm unlucky the most of time, I always have to cancel on Paxs fault and problem. Pax refuse to pay cancellation fee and always asking driver to cancel. If driver don't cancel, they just playing that wait game. Driver will never win. Driver must cancel to keep going on for next ride.
And Lyft management is just so dumb always want to punish driver. Also created a driving score system that Is always wrong. Doing their best to not let driver get the benefits lol


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Thanks for continously fighting for your right.


Are you talking to me? Well I did go to the mat in round #1, but as noted in another post to this thread, after suddenly regaining my score and seeing dest info again, my score again unexplainably dropped precipitously, and no more dest info. Not gonna fight an unwinnable battle, so round #2 goes to Lyft (technically. In actuality Lyft loses all around).

Once again I fail to see the logic of this score skewing. I can't believe its a hard to track down coding error. How screwed up must their spaghetti code be to produce such a bug? Easier to believe its planned. Regardless, it hurts the platform because with no dest info many drivers are either not taking the ride, or the cancellation rate goes up.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@EagleWolfSparrow based on the fact that your screen says acceptance rate, looks like you're not in california? What state are you in? What benefits do you get for reaching platinum? How about gold?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Lyft is really on a good one... I stopped giving a **** since I got my Uber account back and canceled at least 2x yesterday maybe 3x, and now it's


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Been tracking this parenthetically the last few months, waiting to see if I would start getting destination info again. Coming to the conclusion that this is a Catch-22 style strategy on Lyft's behalf. Literally every single time I get near the score that reveals destination info, my score drops precipitously, even though no cancellations or change in 5.0 rating. Here's one recent example after only 3 days of driving:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah. Now I know why you were questioning the composition of what makes up the score. In the left screen shot there is a reference to a time period ending in MAY, and also a time period from NOV-FEB. Helter-skelter.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So Daisey77, I think it was this thread where drivers were speculating what makes up the driver score. I have been running a cancellation rate of 6-8%, and my score was glued at 43%. Today my score jumped from 43 to 87%. The only change? Cancellation rate dropped to 5%


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> So Daisey77, I think it was this thread where drivers were speculating what makes up the driver score. I have been running a cancellation rate of 6-8%, and my score was glued at 43%. Today my score jumped from 43 to 87%. The only change? Cancellation rate dropped to 5%
> 
> 
> View attachment 651204
> ...


 how do you access this info? I don't think it's in my market yet or at least I don't have it


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> how do you access this info? I don't think it's in my market yet or at least I don't have it


Tap the ellipse, tap *Feedback and Rewards*, tap *Your Feedback*.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

By the way, even though my score is happy again, not seeing destinations because I am silver, not gold. And gold seems the "points" needed to hit gold is mostly based on number of trips. As a part timer, with a 3-month window to hit 1150 points I only transition to gold near the end of the period. So many of the rewards program for Lyft and Uber are out of reach for a part timer.

Lyft just notified me that the 3-month points period will soon be a 1-month points period. Fewer points to hit gold, but I will be [pleasantly] surprised if it is any easier to go for the gold however. We will see.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> how do you access this info? I don't think it's in my market yet or at least I don't have it


The "service flags" part of this thing is particularly unfair. Lyft gives us no specific insight into what these flags are based on or how to avoid them. It's just an arbitrary penalty from the driver's perspective.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> The "service flags" part of this thing is particularly unfair. Lyft gives us no specific insight into what these flags are based on or how to avoid them. It's just an arbitrary penalty from the driver's perspective.


Quite true. When I was chatting with support about this issue they flat out refused to tell me what my one service flag was. I did not want to know which rider marked me down, just what the flag was for. It makes no sense that they withhold. It's counter-productive.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> By the way, even though my score is happy again, not seeing destinations because I am silver, not gold. And gold seems the "points" needed to hit gold is mostly based on number of trips. As a part timer, with a 3-month window to hit 1150 points I only transition to gold near the end of the period. So many of the rewards program for Lyft and Uber are out of reach for a part timer.
> 
> Lyft just notified me that the 3-month points period will soon be a 1-month points period. Fewer points to hit gold, but I will be [pleasantly] surprised if it is any easier to go for the gold however. We will see.


Apparently 1 point = 1 on trip mile and only curtain times of the day or days, like the Streak bonus.

It never seems to fail. When ever there are no Streaks I lose Gold. I lost Gold again, maybe I should complian since they sent me a medical 44 minute to pick up and 9 minute trip, ya right ! shm.... I called and they canceled. I screen shotted it and should post it. There is a Challenge this week though but I'm not doing 52 for 65$ and ending this week with 21 trips. Next week there is a Streak Mon-Fri which I can do.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Tap the ellipse, tap *Feedback and Rewards*, tap *Your Feedback*.
> View attachment 651226


It doesn't look like we have that or I don't anyways









_Tron_ said:


> By the way, even though my score is happy again, not seeing destinations because I am silver, not gold. And gold seems the "points" needed to hit gold is mostly based on number of trips. As a part timer, with a 3-month window to hit 1150 points I only transition to gold near the end of the period. So many of the rewards program for Lyft and Uber are out of reach for a part timer.
> 
> Lyft just notified me that the 3-month points period will soon be a 1-month points period. Fewer points to hit gold, but I will be [pleasantly] surprised if it is any easier to go for the gold however. We will see.
> 
> View attachment 651228


I would think this is not a good thing because by the time you get your points it's time for it to reset, minimizing any "enjoyment" period for the drivers 


Grand Lake said:


> The "service flags" part of this thing is particularly unfair. Lyft gives us no specific insight into what these flags are based on or how to avoid them. It's just an arbitrary penalty from the driver's perspective.


Typical Lyft... That's the Lyft way


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> So Daisey77, I think it was this thread where drivers were speculating what makes up the driver score. I have been running a cancellation rate of 6-8%, and my score was glued at 43%. Today my score jumped from 43 to 87%. The only change? Cancellation rate dropped to 5%
> 
> 
> View attachment 651204
> ...


Well here's a bit more telemetry. My 87% score is back down to 48%. What was my sin?

Sub 5-Star rating? No
Service flags? No
Safety flags? No
Passenger complaint? No

Cancelled one single ride after the 5 minute time expired? Yes.

I guess its an easy guess what Lyft can do with its PINKY SWEAR finger...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you call the Pax ? If not then that's why. Ok I see they paid you so that should not count against. Hmm...

I got three in the last two weeks? One was that 44 minute , which I called to ask for them to cancel cause it was medical trip. And how is that my fault, 44 minute, GTFO of here. Another trip was 50-60 miles past Indio, in the middle of the F'ing desert !, um no, cause now your just f'ing with my challenge bonus'. I cleaned up @ 335$ for last week.
I actually broke a new personal trip count and earnings record.

This week no Streaks until 8 or 9:15pm ya right. The Challenge is 2 less this week. So this week I go into limp mode or set DF to Orange county cause it pays better but not worth the 100 mile round trip.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Did you call the Pax ? If not then that's why.


Good thought! But in my market it wont allow you to cancel unless you call first. Actually that's not quite right. You _can _cancel, but you get a warning you will not receive a no-show fee. I would *never* skip the no-show fee, so yes, I did call. I double-checked the ride in case of brain fart and indeed there is a fee on that ride.

I am classifying this behavior in the same category of of how Uber reacts if we accept a ride but lose it when the app pops up a SOMETHING WENT WRONG message. In my locale we get to see the destination info if we accept 5 out of 10 rides. But if we accept and lose the ride due to a communications glitch it counts as a decline. 

Whether the algos behave like this due to spite or apathy, I can't say. But at this point in following the breadcrumb trail of what it takes to get Lyft to reveal the destination info for a trip up front, I'm concluding it is a "Catch-22" strategy where the carrot always hovers at the end of the stick.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

They're currently claiming my cancel rate has spiked to 5%, which is horseshit, and I have three persistent "service flags," which, as always are completely unexplained.

I'm finding it much harder to accumulate enough points to qualify for Gold status. Their attitude now seems to be, GFY if you work during the day, during the week. I was Platinum before sitting out the Omicron surge.


----------

